# Brining back the "Pomp Stomp"...



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bringing back the Pomp Stomp...

...IF I get the interest!!! I know this isn't the tourney discussion section but I felt it would reach more surf and Pompano anglers if it were here.

As some of you are aware, our store hosted a month-long Pompano tournament for three years in a row. Due to a lack of participation, I cancelled it last year. I want to bring it back, but I want to see some genuine interest first. Last year I didn't host the tourney and when I didn't I got all kinds of messages asking me why I didn't!!! If I can get that same kind of enthusiasm again, we are going to roll with it this April. 

Entry fee will be $25.00. There will be two categories as before; Biggest fish and three-fish aggregate. The aggregate is made up of your three biggest Pomps weighed in throughout the tourney. Fish must be weighed here at Sam's in OB and you can weigh up to three fish a day. If you want to wait a few days to weigh your fish due to longer drives and plans to fish more, that's fine, but we would want verification of the catches when they are made just for authenticity.

Money and prizes will be given for the top three places in each category and you can only win in one category (meaning more winners). Your catches place in whichever category is of higher winnings.

First place in each category is $500.00 cash. Second and third place prizes will be announced once they're decided on. I plan on doing weekly prizes as well.

PLEASE post interest or questions!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

In:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa-pow!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes sirr!! I'll throw my $25 in the hat! Lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We're getting somewhere now, let's keep going this direction!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably wouldn't weight anything in cause I'm so far away but I'd enter it. Need more tournaments like this.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's worth the drive if you get a big one!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh yeah I'd make the drive for a good owe or a good bag. Either way I'm down.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Count this amateur in !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So....we were getting somewhere and.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife is in too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> My wife is in too.


Lol!!! Nice way to keep the momentum going


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Yes, In


----------



## Mundaca (Oct 8, 2015)

In pcola beach. Are FL fish allowed? If so, I'm in


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Yes*



Mundaca said:


> In pcola beach. Are FL fish allowed? If so, I'm in


Chris will probably have to confirm this, but as I remember- YES! Including our local Perdido Key, Johnson Beach, Pcola- etc.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes! Florida fish are eligible


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am game.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

What about Navarre Beach?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Any others?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My 4 yo.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pilar said:


> What about Navarre Beach?


Yes


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have never been informed of this Pompano Tournament before now, otherwise if I am fishing Pompano in the spring, myself and I am sure many others east of Pensacola will be more than happy to enjoy your Pompano Tournament.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm in as usual.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> My 4 yo.


Cancel that. Took her today and she showed zero concentration. She's out.


----------



## A.Epps (Jan 27, 2016)

count me in


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We are good to go then. I have my prizes on lockdown and when I get back in town I'll make an official post on prizes and rules and such.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Where do I sign up? Beginners luck gonna get me a prize.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

ironman said:


> Where do I sign up? Beginners luck gonna get me a prize.


Sam's Stop and Shop, Canal Rd, OB. See Chris! Begins in April.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be able to do registration over the phone as well. Registration will start sometime this next week.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alrighty guys........

Registration begins today. You can come to the store and sign up or call over the phone and save the drive. I don't have an on-line registry option yet. You can sign up whenever, we're open from 5AM to 9PM, but keep in mind that you have to wait 48hrs to weigh a fish after registration. In other words, the tourney starts on 4/1 but if you register the night before you won't be able to weigh your fish until the 2nd.

Registration is $25.00. 

1st place (both categories)--- $500.00

2nd place--- An XL Berkley aluminum beach cart for 2nd place big fish and a Penn Clash for 2nd place Aggregate. 

3rd place (both categories)--- A $50.00 gift card to our store

I've had inquiries from guys fishing Navarre and Destin about weighing fish. Yes, you have to bring your fish to our store to be weighed on our certified scale. If you catch a fish or more and want to wait to weight them after you've fished a day or two more, that's fine, just notify me of such and keep them on ice. If you don't notify me and show up with foggy-eyed fish that look possibly frozen than I will not accept them. Just a quick phone call and you can keep fishing.

I will make an official rules and details post in the Pre-Tourney discussion section in a bit. There's nearly a month to register. Good luck and thanks for your participation.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rules and such are now up in pre tourney discussion. Get signed up!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to the boat show at the Wharf today, swung by and entered the tournament. Good to go !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well then we are getting there but still need some more sign ups!!! Cmon folks! Sign up over the phone if you're too lazy to drive, lol!!!


----------

